# Win+RH+Gentoo

## Alice in W

?????? ????! ?????? ??????? ????????? ?? Gentoo ? ???????, ?? ???? ??? ???????? ?? ????, ???????? ?? ????? ?????? ? ???????? ????????? ?????????, ? ????? ? ??? ??????: ???????? ?? ??? ???? ??? ??????? ???? /boot ?????? (?????????) ?????, ????????, ?????.  ? ? Grub ??? ?????????.

----------

